# Oak Island Pier



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Heard an update on the pier. Hopefully a new wooden pier will be up by spring of 2018, only thing to do is wait and see how it goes


----------



## toyotaman29 (Feb 16, 2014)

Good to hear, I usually fish Ocean Crest Pier but nice to have more than one....


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2017)

NC KingFisher said:


> Heard an update on the pier. Hopefully a new wooden pier will be up by spring of 2018, only thing to do is wait and see how it goes


This is to replace the existing Oak Island Pier, right ? Will it be in the same location? Are they going to demolish the old pier first?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I am not sure about all that, if they do that is alot to do in a year. I do know the pier house and restraunt will still be open


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like they are going to demolish and rebuild:

The Town of Oak Island sent a news release today, stating they understand how important the Oak Island Pier is to the community. Their first priority is safety, so they closed the Fishing Pier until further notice. The restaurant and tackle shop will remain open.

As Mayor Cin Brochure told us last week, they are actively looking for grants and any other possible funding the town can use to rebuild the pier.

The town says they have already started the CAMA application process for a new pier.

The town say the pier will not be open for the summer and fall seasons, but their goal is to have a new timber pier completed by the spring of 2018.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Another source confirming: The new pier is set for completion by spring 2018. The existing pier will be dismantled in sections, and the new pier will be built piece-by-piece as the old one is taken down.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Hopefully they will bring back the 2 bait tanks and a big king T


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

http://stateportpilot.com/news/article_082c6d04-1acf-11e7-8e30-9f509d0bccc2.html


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2017)

There may be some problems about rebuilding the pier.

http://www.wsoctv.com/news/north-carolina/oak-island-pier-operator-sues-town-following-closure/513663789

http://stateportpilot.com/news/article_68661154-357b-11e7-9ec4-0331c0398ee5.html

http://www.wwaytv3.com/2017/04/18/progress-made-towards-new-oak-island-pier


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Sounds like the lawyers and insurance companies are the only ones winning, as usual.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

When I was down about a month ago if you looked closely you could see it swaying with the tide.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2017)

Most recent info I can find on the pier reconstruction.

*www.oakislandnc.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/BOA1_052317.pdf*

BUDGET ORDINANCE AMENDMENT

FISCAL YEAR 2016 - 2017

BE IT ORDAINED by the Town Council of the Town of Oak Island, North Carolina, in Council assembled, May 23, 2017, that the following Budget Ordinance Amendment be adopted for the purpose of transferring funds from Accommodations Fund Balance for the payment of Engineering Services incurred at this time in connection with the rebuilding of the Oak Island Pier a cost of $175,000. This Funds were originally budgeted in Reserve in Fund Balance and Reserve for Pier Repairs.

I. Accommodations Fund

Budget Budget As

Amendment Amended

A. Expenditures Authorized
Transfer to Rebuild Fund 45-745-9635 $ 175,000 $ 175,000
Reserve for Fund Balance 45-745-9700 $(130,000) $ 52,147
Reserve for Pier Repairs 45-745-9711 $ (45,000) $ 0

II Pier Rebuilding Fund

B. Revenue Authorized
Transfer from Accommodations 48-300-3700 $ 175,000 $ 175,000

C. Expenditures Authorized
Engineering Services 48-748-6100 $ 175,000 $ 175.000

Adopted this the 23rd day of May, 2017

Attest:
Lisa P. Stites, Town Clerk
Cin Brochure, Mayor


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Glad that they didn't waste any time to get that going,


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2017)

It looks like the Town has only allocated $175,000. I don't think you can completely rebuild a 990 ft. pier for that amount of money.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

PierRat4Life said:


> It looks like the Town has only allocated $175,000. I don't think you can completely rebuild a 990 ft. pier for that amount of money.


Add a zero to that and might get a short pier these days.
Apache Pier in Myrtle is spending more to repair and rebuild their end than what it cost to build in 1993....


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

http://stateportpilot.com/news/article_67d41e58-56ae-11e7-842b-cf3d58dbc0a2.html

FEMA has allocated some money for a rebuild


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2017)

kraus said:


> http://stateportpilot.com/news/article_67d41e58-56ae-11e7-842b-cf3d58dbc0a2.html
> 
> FEMA has allocated some money for a rebuild


Kraus,

I just read this part from your link. I sure hope it doesn't include "beach renourishment", too, or fishing is gone for 5 years or longer. I know they're talking about making a "sand dune", BUT that last term "long-term infusion of sand", worries me - Quoted below this.

"Sand money

Kelly also announced that FEMA has agreed to pay $5.2-million for emergency sand placement on the beach. Officials originally expected to spend $3.2-million on the work, which involves using trucks and bulldozers to build a dune about six feet tall along most of the strand.

Wayne’s Backhoe Service and subcontractors worked diligently for about three weeks in April, after the town secured environmental permits and easements. They placed sand in the areas of SE 58th Street and approximately 20 blocks to the west before having to stop for the beginning of sea turtle nesting season in May.

Work will resume sometime this winter. Kelly said FEMA had agreed to pay for sand that was lost between the post-storm survey and the time that placement actually started.

This winter, the town also hopes to piggyback with the Wilmington Harbor maintenance project to obtain sand dredged from the shipping channel. While Oak Island has not made a firm commitment, the town has tentatively offered to spend up to $3-million on the work, which would benefit the eastern end from around the pier to as far west as SE 54th Street. 

Meanwhile, town officials and their financial consultants are continuing to study ways to use special assessments to help pay for a massive, long-term infusion of sand."


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Stupidity....the ocean is taking that first row of houses at some point. 

I had seriously looked at some houses again after selling some other property. With the taxes proposed I can rent any time I like....and leave for far less. In my opinion its not worth it any more to own a house there. Plus the fishing has SUCKED...

I will just wait till the next economic burn down......tale a 100K off anything there then.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2017)

I found an update from June, 2017, but nothing more current.

*http://ns8.ns.twc.com.edgesuite.net/news/mpx/549/895/OKI%20PIER%20CLOSURE%20FX%20PKG.mp4*


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

FEMA money for OKI pier diverted to Harvey relief.
http://stateportpilot.com/news/article_9db136ea-93d1-11e7-90a3-c7f6191e1c29.html


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2018)

Here is an update from 2 days ago.

*http://m.stateportpilot.com/mobile/news/article_2a3c7810-5392-11e8-9020-bb43ba545e56.html*


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Why in the hell should the money from pier lease go towards killing the fishing with beach nourishment? All the sand they piled up last winter is long gone.


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

The city council on Oak Island LONG ago went totally insane. Eventually they will get every square inch with a house sitting on it, ruin what Oak Island once was and then complain when its lost its appeal. Glad I sold and didn't buy another house as planned. When the water bill is 120 bucks a month BEFORE you ever turn on a faucet it tells me someone is a fool.

Its run by real estate and greed now........nothing more. Just plain old corruption where money rules and the hell with everything else.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2018)

June 27, 2018 report. *http://m.stateportpilot.com/mobile/news/article_576874fc-7a15-11e8-b99c-a7520a260b0d.html*


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

https://stateportpilot.com/news/article_8b3862b4-468a-11e9-a53e-b3216b5adf43.html


----------

